# French press measurements



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all, I'm trying to find out the correct coffee and water measurements for my Bodum French press. In other words, if I add one 'Bodum' scoop of ground coffee (using the scoop that comes with it), how much water should I add so the coffee tastes as it should? All ground coffee packets state add one scoop per cup but no water amounts! My thought is, once I've tasted the coffee as it should be I can tweak from there.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Probably not the answer you'll want to hear but the rule of thumb is using 60g of coffee per litre of water. You should be able to follow this roughly by weighing how much coffee a scoop holds and how much water your press holds. This will vary with different coffees though as they have very different densities.


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

I use steve's guide on the hasbean website:

http://a31.video2.blip.tv/11780008760829/Hasbean-FrenchPressBrewingGuideForHasBeanCoffee318.m4v

But I think it's 75g (like the poster above i prefer 60g) of ground coffee per litre of water, so most of those scoops are 7g measurements so ill leave you to do the maths! Hasbean have a good app if you have an iPhone which calculates it for you.


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks both. My maths is rubbish but the hasbean app seems great for calculating. I was using 2x7g scoops for 300ml of coffee (for my oversized coffee mugs!). App recommends 233ml so I'll test that and see how I go!


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

If you are using ground coffee and it has those measurements I am guessing you are using a Supermarket or similar coffee. For a massive improve maybe think about a little hand grinder and fresh beans from one of the many Online specialists like Hasbean, James Gourmet makes a massive difference.


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

twistywizard said:


> If you are using ground coffee and it has those measurements I am guessing you are using a Supermarket or similar coffee. For a massive improve maybe think about a little hand grinder and fresh beans from one of the many Online specialists like Hasbean, James Gourmet makes a massive difference.


I am indeed. Mainly because I'm coming from the world of Tassimo and Dolce Gusto machines so I thought I'd start at the beginning with pre-ground coffee (Taylors etc which I assumed is a good brand?). As the shelves in Sainsburys are jam-packed with the stuff I figured it might not be all that bad and a step-up from the machines I have been using but reading around here and other places that's not the case!

Now, I have bought a grinder (2 in fact as I purchased a Bodum blade then read I should have got a burr grinder!) but I'm still learning and trying. I'm hoping my palate will be good enough to notice the difference!

Are the beans in supermarkets any good?


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

In short no!! They all pretty much have been roasted a long time ago and are pretty old and tired before you even open the bag. Also most are sat in a warehouse/on a shelf for a long period. While you have come from a Tassimo etc I would skip the supermarket coffee and head straight for the specialists. For a few pence more you will get a far far better cup. If you do decide to go this route, open the bag and smell it compared to the supermarket stuff, I think you will be pleasently surprised









Buying them from online is only Marginally more expensive, they get delivered to your door and are freshly roasted when you order. Try the guys below, there are more but I have used these.

Hasbean

James Gourmet

Square Mile


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

As has already been suggested between 50-80g per litre depending on beans and personal preference.

Cant remember when I last strayed from 55-65g per litre range on ANY brewed coffee method with tasty results


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Just been checking out Has Bean - amazing selection! Just looking at one that apparently is doughnut like! No idea which to pick to start with. I also assume that its better to get the roasted whole bean to grind at home rather than roasted ground?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

rendez2k said:


> I also assume that its better to get the roasted whole bean to grind at home rather than roasted ground?


Amen to that.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

As above yep for sure. The difference will be like night and day compared to Supermarket coffee.

Email Hasbean and say what you want to use it with i.e French Press and what sort of coffee you like and they can usually reccomend a few for you to try.


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Contacted and ordered from Hasbean - very helpful! Looking forward to my first 'real' coffee! If the first order goes well, will order the 5-coffee starter box.


----------

